# I did it!



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I finally sat down and finished the dress I started. Amber's (Bella's mom) was so inspiring I had to finish mine. So here it is. I tried it on both girls and they thought it would be better as a chew toy, but I thought it turned out cute.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG that is too cute!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That is very cute and so are the models.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwww Well I am glad I could inspire you to finish it! It is beautiful! LOVE IT Awesome job!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Very sweet! You did a great job.  I sewed a bit for my pups last year but for some reason I just can't bring myself to do any more. LOL


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

You did a great job, I can not sew at all. Wish I could..


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Your pups look adorable in the little frock! lol I love the black and white fabrics. Such cute babies you have. Deb


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Great fabric choices! How wonderful to get inspiration from another Chi mom from
here


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Very cute!! Well done


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

colours are lovely well done, i have a machine unopened ina box, shame on me


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Lovely!! and so are the models. xx


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG very beautiful


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I love the fabric you chose. Very well made.  My aunt has been making harnesses for Mia similiar how you made the dress but she added a D-ring so I can attach her leash to it. Here is her "frog" harness as an example.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww i just love it. Thats sooooo sweet x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats beautiful. well done x


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

That is absolutely adorable!! Sometimes I wish I'd gotten a girl. It's so hard to find cute boy clothes. I have a sewing machine, but despise sewing. I may have to break down and whip up some clothes for Peanut anyway.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I hate sewing too lol. This was totally worth it though. I'm in the process of making 2 pink ones now and my mom's friend wants a red one. I feel so honored that someone thinks its that good.


----------



## Devzy (Mar 15, 2010)

That beige one is one cute chi !!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

very pretty glad you got it done


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I think the dresses looked great.


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

I love this dress. I have not seen the one you modeled it from, but I am sure it to is adorable. This one is gorgeous. The way the skirt part sticks up and the length is perfect. I am in the process of relocating. As soon as I get settled in I will get busy making my Sophia one. The colors are great. Sophia is mainly black so I am thiinking pink tones or red will be the choice I start with. The style is so comfy looking for them to wear. Again, you really did a fabulous job. Can't wait to get started on mine. Blessings.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

That dress is fabulous! Love the black and white - you don't see that often. Your babies are tooooooo cute!
I might try my hand at dress making -- might. Mia hates clothes and shuts down when I put them on her. She literally sits down and refuses to move! Maybe Skylar will go for a cute dress!
Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## chimama2 (Oct 30, 2009)

that is so cute!!!!!! so are the pups!!! that first pic of the pup is so cute posing..


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I need to make new ones as my babies are no longer babies.


----------



## Queen Frida (May 11, 2010)

I love your interpretation to the little black dress. Very nice color/texture combination.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

That is sooo cute. She is ready for her prom.


----------

